# Lelit grace 2 months old tripping circuit breaker - possible reasons?



## Cafesolo (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi a couple of hours ago the circuit circuit breaker tripped, after checking all things that were plugged realised the espresso machine was the culprit.

Is this a common fault? If so whats the likely root cause?

I will be calling bella barista tomorrow and see what they say.

Not keen on filter coffees now that i got used to the daily espressos :-/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cafesolo said:


> Hi a couple of hours ago the circuit circuit breaker tripped, after checking all things that were plugged realised the espresso machine was the culprit.
> 
> Is this a common fault? If so whats the likely root cause?
> 
> ...


 Open the machine up and check for leaks. Most likely a hose has disconnected and is short circuiting a solenoid valve or similar.

Please report back.


----------



## Cafesolo (Aug 18, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Open the machine up and check for leaks. Most likely a hose has disconnected and is short circuiting a solenoid valve or similar.
> 
> Please report back.


I will take some pics tomorrow, when you say open do you mean look where i fill the water or really unscrew something to expose internals?

Will report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Cafesolo said:


> I will take some pics tomorrow, when you say open do you mean look where i fill the water or really unscrew something to expose internals?


 I am not @MediumRoastSteam, but I can safely say he meant to "really unscrew something to expose internals" . You will need to look inside to see if a hose has disconnected or if there is a sign of water leaking somewhere and creating a short circuit.

If you are asking this question and are not comfortable with this sort of things, don't do it! Your machine is under warranty, so let BB sort it out for you.

If you want to do it, proceed with extreme caution! *Unplug* the machine before you do anything, and remember that when it is connected, it's live electricity inside, mixed with water and heat!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cafesolo said:


> I will take some pics tomorrow, when you say open do you mean look where i fill the water or really unscrew something to expose internals?
> 
> Will report back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What @Doram said. Turn machine on, see if trips circuit. If it does:

- Unplug he machine and take the top off. Look out for water, disconnected hoses and check for leaks.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

FWIW send it back.....WARRANTY is the keyword here......*curiosity* isn't worth losing your life over.....*Electricity CAN and DOES KILL !!*


----------



## Cafesolo (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi this morning when i plugged in it didn't trip again but will give bb a call and ask them. I was able to make a couple of coffees and i am leaving it on to see.

I am not uncomfortable opening an unplugged machine however not keen in doing it given this is a nearly new machine.

Will report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cafesolo said:


> Hi this morning when i plugged in it didn't trip again but will give bb a call and ask them. I was able to make a couple of coffees and i am leaving it on to see.
> 
> I am not uncomfortable opening an unplugged machine however not keen in doing it given this is a nearly new machine.
> 
> ...


 I would normally say it might have been some water inside the machine. Sometimes this happens when they are shipped and a tiny bit of water was in the tank, or sometimes if some gets in when filling. Doesn't sound like the problem with your machine as it's 2 months old and it has no holes on the top, so unlikely to get a problem when filling. Was it an over current breaker that tripped or an RCCBO/RCD. It actually does help in diagnostics.

I think opening a machine with a possible electrical issue is unwise.....especially if you are not confident in either opening machines or electrical problem solving. Regardless, register the issue with Bella Barista so they know and just keep an eye on it.

P.S. in the long term you will find it useful to become comfortable with opening a machine to do your annual checks, unless you want to send it away for a service every year or so.


----------



## Cafesolo (Aug 18, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I would normally say it might have been some water inside the machine. Sometimes this happens when they are shipped and a tiny bit of water was in the tank, or sometimes if some gets in when filling. Doesn't sound like the problem with your machine as it's 2 months old and it has no holes on the top, so unlikely to get a problem when filling. Was it an over current breaker that tripped or an RCCBO/RCD. It actually does help in diagnostics.
> I think opening a machine with a possible electrical issue is unwise.....especially if you are not confident in either opening machines or electrical problem solving. Regardless, register the issue with Bella Barista so they know and just keep an eye on it.
> P.S. in the long term you will find it useful to become comfortable with opening a machine to do your annual checks, unless you want to send it away for a service every year or so.


Hi i am not sure on the question.

The house switchboard is what tripped. There is a specific circuit for kitchen sockets which was tripping, kettle, toaster, lelit grace and eureka specialita. Everything was unplugged then one by one i plugged and the we checked it was the espresso machine.

I emailed BB and waiting for their feedback.

The only difference yesterday is that i probably had the machine 'on' for longer than usual. This happened when machine was not being used (in stand-by?). Probably had been on about 4 hours and maybe 3 hours since last use (coffee and steamer to make capuchino).

Usually i tend to switch off between morning coffees and afternoon coffee, this means normally is on less than 2hr Yesterday i thought a hot chocolate maybe requested after dinner so i left it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Might be best to leave it on all day for a few days and see if it happens again.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Might be best to leave it on all day for a few days and see if it happens again.


 Leaving it on is a good idea because not only will it give you a chance to see if it happens again, but also the generated heat will help the machine dry. The tripping could have been caused by an accidental splash, but also by condensation. If there was a quick change in temperature and the air very moist, condensation somewhere could have caused the tripping. Did you boil something like soup or spaghetti, or take a hot long shower in the room next to where you have the machine? 😉

If you are lucky you may never see this problem again. If it does repeat and the machine isn't in an abnormally humid environment, it might need repair.


----------



## Cafesolo (Aug 18, 2020)

Doram said:


> Leaving it on is a good idea because not only will it give you a chance to see if it happens again, but also the generated heat will help the machine dry. The tripping could have been caused by an accidental splash, but also by condensation. If there was a quick change in temperature and the air very moist, condensation somewhere could have caused the tripping. Did you boil something like soup or spaghetti, or take a hot long shower in the room next to where you have the machine?
> If you are lucky you may never see this problem again. If it does repeat and the machine isn't in an abnormally humid environment, it might need repair.


Mmm not even cooking last night was pizza night (take away).

Yes fingers crossed so far no issues today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafesolo (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi all

Just wanted to give an update, it has not happened again. I had the machine on for 4 days, it automatically goes cold after a while but the issue just has not happened so i think its probably okay.

The only thing that is bothering me is that after 1 week bella barista has still not replied to my support email. It would have been great to heat back from them. I may give them a call in a few days if i still don't hear back.

Cheers all for your feedback and suggestions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You can turn off eco mode if you want


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cafesolo said:


> ...Just wanted to give an update, it has not happened again. ....
> 
> ...after 1 week *bella barista has still not replied *to my support email. It would have been great to heat back from them....


 Excellent news that it hasn't faulted again.......*not so good news on BB *😷.....they didn't answer my phone messages either :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Del (Oct 31, 2020)

What sort of circuit breaker do you have? Does it have a just switch or does it have a switch and a button on it that may say test on it(or, if you are technically minded, is it a MCB or RCBO)?

If it was tripping as soon as you turn it on I'd assume that you have an RCBO and possibly a bit of water got somewhere and caused a fault to occur. That, or an overload issue, but that seems unlikely based on your diagnosis.


----------

